# Solar powered workshop



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I know its messy, but that's just me. This is my modest workshop, and yes it is all solar powered, remember I am off the grid and make all of my own power. The only time I run the 12kw genset is when I run the stick welder, the system can run everything else. By the way one photo is of my very old Atlas belt driven metal lathe. One of my electronics bench, with an experimental screwdriver Ham HF antenna I have been working on. Photo with the fishing rods in it is the bench for refinishing Montague bamboo fly rods that I collect, when cleaned off of course.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

All those motors have no problems with the inverters that convert from DC to AC. Very nice. Can you run them all "at the same time" (you and a buddy working oposite sides of the shop) or would you need to stagger your power-draw due to the high wattage/amperage loads created by the electric motors.

Any air-compressors running in that mix for air-tools and the like?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I like your lathe. I've been thinking about getting something that size. But I've never used anything other than the large industrial sized ones. What is the biggest size of round stock that can take?

another question, what are you using that oxygen tank for? To fill your pony bottle?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Naekid, my system can supply the shop with 50amps, more than enough to run almost everything at once. The 120vac air compressor can keep up with my air tools, even a occasional air sander or grinder. These need to be run during the day if possible to take advantange of the solar cycle charging.
Have lots of hand tools also, and battery operated ones, charge batteries in the middle of the day to use tools during low system battery times.

Allen, The lathe will take about 6" stock. And those tanks I got from a neighbor cheap, and the local compressed gas supplier will convert them to compressed air from O2 so I can use those in the 'pit'.
I'm not sure if you noticed but this is a real 'man cave' with the camo fire place.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed but this is a real 'man cave' with the camo fire place.


Lol, that's why no one had noticed it yet, the camouflage on that fire place is really working 

V.


----------

